# Story: Inflation Buster: Smith & Wesson Slashes Prices on Shield Plus



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

INFLATION BUSTER: SMITH & WESSON SLASHES PRICES ON SHIELD PLUS



> S&W this week announced, that rather than bump up prices, they would rather absorb costs to make sure responsible Americans don't have to compromise when it comes to peace of mind.
> 
> "Prices are increasing on just about everything these days – housing, food, gas – and there are no signs of it slowing down anytime soon," said S&W, going on to explain the 150-year-old company that has been outspoken on the Second Amendment lately is, "committed to serving and empowering Americans, no matter what. During these difficult economic times, we’ve decided to make a change."
> 
> ...











Inflation Buster: Smith & Wesson Slashes Prices on Shield Plus :: Guns.com


"We proudly stand with the rights of Americans to legally own a firearm, and so we’re offering up our best, at a more affordable price," says the company, pledging to absorb the costs of the big markdown.




www.guns.com


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow. This is how I wounded up with the original 9mm Shield. They slashed the price below $300 if I recall. May wind up getting one then even though I don't really need it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Brian48 said:


> Wow. This is how I wounded up with the original 9mm Shield. They slashed the price below $300 if I recall. May wind up getting one then even though I don't really need it.


I previously bought an original Shield for $249 several years back.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Smith & Wesson has turned their company around in big ways, since the 1990’s. They seemed to have learned their lessons about being PC, and know-towing to the government.


----------

